# How do you create a Plastisol transfer?



## bckeever (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like to do screen printing, but don't have any skills or equipment. I want to know if starting to make my own Plastisol transfers would be easier? What materials do I need? How do you do it? Please, any help will be a life-saver.

Thanks!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Printing Plastisol Transfers.

I would start with shirts first if you have no experience. Also you have you looked at equipment costs?


----------

